# Kappabashi query re Sugimoto cm2124



## dodgydave (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello all,

I need a little help with possible buyers remorse. Really more of a got a knife and leave Japan in a few hours anxiety.

I spent the day having a fantastic time wandering around kappabashi drooling at the equipment, pottery and knives.
I thought I had done my research prior and wanted a carbon steel gusto of 240mm. I drooled over the beauty of the various Damascus stainless steel knives but said , 'no, it's not the look it's the function' and decided to go for a carbon steel. Ended up at union commerce and was shown the 'carbon' selection and was recommended the sugimoto cm2124 which I purchased. I said I was willing to go up to 20000yen but he recommended the 12000yen sugimoto. I liked the look of the wide(term?) grind of the cutting edge and left with it fully expecting to have to look after it like a baby and keep it from rusting. Well I have now looked up the knife on the site and see it is a chromium, molybdenum high carbon steel. This sounds like a stainless steel knife to me? Can anyone tell me n the know explain this? I already have enough German stainless knives at home so am a little disappointed unless this is possibly in between carbon and stainless?

Cheers and thanks -David


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

It is stainless, but looks like a good knife.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

It's odd they insisted you spend less, it's expected I guess they didn't understand what you wanted.

You might have enjoyed a white or blue#2 carbon steel more.  Depends on how you found you felt about the maintenance.

But you got this knife for $54 less than even Rakuten offers it for, they probably had a deal going on these which is why you might have been talked into it in the first place.

And as Benuser stated, "You won't regret."

Rick


----------



## dodgydave (Oct 26, 2015)

Well Well, Finally back in Australia. 

Great news, I have never been so happy to see rust in my life =). cooked dinner with the new knife (very fun sharp) and assuming it was stainless as per my query I didn't wipe it right away. I came back a couple of minutes later after getting some lemongrass from the garden and lo and behold little rust spots. I got what I wanted so I am very happy. 

It is funny thinking back to growing up in Vancouver. My dad was originally from sugarcane area in Queensland and the knives we had were cut down old cane knives made into great kitchen knives. They didn't rust much as they had been used and oiled so much over the years but they were verrry sharp. 

Cheers David

I will post a new thread soon with my kappabashi knife shop pics. Lots of stock pics with prices.


----------



## ones (Jul 22, 2015)

I'd love to hear about how you went in kappabashi, David, and see some photos. I was in Tokyo earlier this year but didn't want to drag the whole family there ! I may have to live vicariously through your experiences.

Stan


----------

